

Ask HN: How do you beef up your freelancing profile? - iamsidd2k7

I have been freelancing for about 9-10 months for now. When looking out for new work clients always request to see sample code. Now here is the deal: I am under NDA for most of the development work I do. In that case how can I truly demonstrate my skills. How have fellow programmers coped up with this situation?
======
ianstallings
I create applications from scratch and use them as portfolio material. For
instance I have a custom iOS app that shows my experience working with video,
images, audio, shaders, face detection, HLS, networking, etc. I show this to
them when we meet and if they want to see the code I'll invite them to my git
repo and we can go over it together.

~~~
iamsidd2k7
Interesting, now multiples times I have had client not consider this "Real
World" enough. :) How would you go about handling such a client?

~~~
ianstallings
Well for those you can fall back on your references and high-level
descriptions of your work. I have quite a few projects that are
private/enterprise applications that will never see the light of day outside
of their domain. Unfortunately I have to describe these and rely on
references. It's the only way I can legally do it.

~~~
iamsidd2k7
Thank you, I appreciate it.

